# SHOWTIME HYDRAULICS - WE'RE BACK!



## ITSSHOWTIME

OVER THE LAST 4 YEARS, I HAVE HAD NUMEROUS FRIENDS AND FELLOW LOWRIDERS ASKING ME WHEN SHOWTIME IS COMING BACK..WELL WE COULDNT STAY AWAY! SO SHOWTIME HYDRAULICS IS NOW BACK IN BUSINESS.
WE TEAMED UP WITH RYDERZ (JOHN) IN BAKERSFIELD. WE HAVE KITS IN STOCK NOW AND ARE ADDING NEW PARTS WEEKLY. THE ORIGINAL YELLOW COMP CYLINDERS *SAME MANUFACTURER!!!! 

WE BUILT OUR BUSINESS ON CUSTOMER SERVICE AND STILL SWEAR BY THAT BUSINESS MOTTO. WE ARE LOOKING FOR DEALERS AND DISTRIBUTORS ACROSS THE US. I WILL HAVE THE PRICELSIT ON RYDERZHYDROS.COM. AND NEW PHOTOS WEEKLY! IF YOU WOULD LIKE A PRICE LIST EMAILED TO YOU, EMAIL US AT EITHER - [email protected] OR [email protected] YOU CAN REACH THE ORDERLINE DIRECT AT (559) 473-3325.

CHECK OUT OUR SPONSORED DANCERS AT BAKERSFIELD NATIONALS AND WILL BE HITTING NUMEROUS SHOWS ACROSS THE COUNTRY THIS YEAR!

FOR ALL WHOLESALE INQUIRIES EMAIL US AND I WILL GET YOU OUT THE INFO SAMEDAY!!

PLAYTIMES OVER, ITS SHOWTIME!!!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

thank god itys about time..good lookin..is a website in the works??...


----------



## nyd40cal

uffin:


----------



## pitbull_432

Hell ya iv gone through many pumps but my showtimes aint going nowhere website :dunno:


----------



## casper38

:0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: hno:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Good to see your back Mark, hasnt been the same since you guys left.


----------



## hydrojc

can you post uo a price list thanks


----------



## Still Hated

Very good news.............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SPONSER ME :biggrin:


----------



## HydroCutlass86

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@May 16 2011, 12:13 AM~20560881
> *OVER THE LAST 4 YEARS, I HAVE HAD NUMEROUS FRIENDS AND FELLOW LOWRIDERS ASKING ME WHEN SHOWTIME IS COMING BACK..WELL WE COULDNT STAY AWAY!  SO SHOWTIME HYDRAULICS IS NOW BACK IN BUSINESS.
> WE TEAMED UP WITH RYDERZ (JOHN) IN BAKERSFIELD.  WE HAVE KITS IN STOCK NOW AND ARE ADDING NEW PARTS WEEKLY.  THE ORIGINAL YELLOW COMP CYLINDERS *SAME MANUFACTURER!!!!
> 
> WE BUILT OUR BUSINESS ON CUSTOMER SERVICE AND STILL SWEAR BY THAT BUSINESS MOTTO.  WE ARE LOOKING FOR DEALERS AND DISTRIBUTORS ACROSS THE US.  I WILL HAVE THE PRICELSIT ON RYDERZHYDROS.COM.  AND NEW PHOTOS WEEKLY!  IF YOU WOULD LIKE A PRICE LIST EMAILED TO YOU, EMAIL US AT EITHER - [email protected] OR [email protected]  YOU CAN REACH THE ORDERLINE DIRECT AT (559) 473-3325.
> 
> CHECK OUT OUR SPONSORED DANCERS AT BAKERSFIELD NATIONALS AND WILL BE HITTING NUMEROUS SHOWS ACROSS THE COUNTRY THIS YEAR!
> 
> FOR ALL WHOLESALE INQUIRIES EMAIL US AND I WILL GET YOU OUT THE INFO SAMEDAY!!
> 
> PLAYTIMES OVER, ITS SHOWTIME!!!
> *


  been a minute mark!


----------



## Hannibal Lector




----------



## northbay

Its about time. I cant wait to get a set up in my cars


----------



## lowriv1972

*-THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE THERE BY 7:30PM. WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR ANYONE!!!!*

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

:0 :0


----------



## pinche chico

thats some good news,, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

I need a sponsor. :biggrin:

Whats good Mark?


----------



## npazzin

glad your back, used to sell your product down here in dfw! good shit!


----------



## H0PSH0P

Mark and John glad you guys are back looking forward to doing business with you again, :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

:0 GOOD LUCK!


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

THANKS EVERYONE....I HAVE HAD A TON OF EMAILS AND CALLS!!! VERY POSITIVE ! WE ARE UP AND SELLING PARTS NOW...OUR WEBSITE WILL BE DONE IN A COUPLE WEEKS...IN THE MEAN TIME I WILL HAVE ALL THE PICS AND PRICELIST UP ON RYDERZHYDROS.COM BY THURS MORNING. ANYONE INTERESTED IN BUYING OR SELLING THE PRODUCT SEND ME A MESSAGE AND I WILL EMAIL YOU A PRICE LIST. 

WITH THE PRODUCT WE HAVE AND THE SUSPENSION PARTS WE MAKE, WE HAVE NO DOUBT THAT WE WILL SUCCEED.


THANKS,
MARK / JOHN
(559) 473-3325


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@May 16 2011, 11:55 AM~20563337
> *THANKS EVERYONE....I HAVE HAD A TON OF EMAILS AND CALLS!!! VERY POSITIVE !  WE ARE UP AND SELLING PARTS NOW...OUR WEBSITE WILL BE DONE IN A COUPLE WEEKS...IN THE MEAN TIME I WILL HAVE ALL THE PICS AND PRICELIST UP ON RYDERZHYDROS.COM BY THURS MORNING.  ANYONE INTERESTED IN BUYING OR SELLING THE PRODUCT SEND ME A MESSAGE AND I WILL EMAIL YOU A PRICE LIST.
> 
> WITH THE PRODUCT WE HAVE AND THE SUSPENSION PARTS WE MAKE, WE HAVE NO DOUBT THAT WE WILL SUCCEED.
> THANKS,
> MARK / JOHN
> (559) 473-3325
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Don Pedro

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Glad to hear showtime is back :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## valley_legendz

HELL YEA I STILL HAVE MY FIRST SET UP THAT IS SHOW TIME AND THEY STILL GOOD EXEPT FOT THE PUMP HEADS


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@May 16 2011, 12:50 PM~20562923
> *Mark and John  glad you guys are back looking forward to doing business with you again, :thumbsup:
> *


X2 Do you still have your old dealers contact and company info? Or will i have setup another account with you?


----------



## Psycho631

its showtime :cheesy:


----------



## ice64berg

glad to hear showtime is back .... only hoping this time its true 

and to stay


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Mark is good people! Dealt with Showtime in the past good quality parts and service! Mark dont forget to hit me with that list! :biggrin:


----------



## CadilacSmiff

Good now I get some showtime parts.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

stowtime back in the game that what we needed!!!!!!!!holla at me mark!!i need lots of parts!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:cheesy:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@May 16 2011, 12:13 AM~20560881
> *OVER THE LAST 4 YEARS, I HAVE HAD NUMEROUS FRIENDS AND FELLOW LOWRIDERS ASKING ME WHEN SHOWTIME IS COMING BACK..WELL WE COULDNT STAY AWAY!  SO SHOWTIME HYDRAULICS IS NOW BACK IN BUSINESS.
> WE TEAMED UP WITH RYDERZ (JOHN) IN BAKERSFIELD.  WE HAVE KITS IN STOCK NOW AND ARE ADDING NEW PARTS WEEKLY.  THE ORIGINAL YELLOW COMP CYLINDERS *SAME MANUFACTURER!!!!
> 
> WE BUILT OUR BUSINESS ON CUSTOMER SERVICE AND STILL SWEAR BY THAT BUSINESS MOTTO.  WE ARE LOOKING FOR DEALERS AND DISTRIBUTORS ACROSS THE US.  I WILL HAVE THE PRICELSIT ON RYDERZHYDROS.COM.  AND NEW PHOTOS WEEKLY!  IF YOU WOULD LIKE A PRICE LIST EMAILED TO YOU, EMAIL US AT EITHER - [email protected] OR [email protected]  YOU CAN REACH THE ORDERLINE DIRECT AT (559) 473-3325.
> 
> CHECK OUT OUR SPONSORED DANCERS AT BAKERSFIELD NATIONALS AND WILL BE HITTING NUMEROUS SHOWS ACROSS THE COUNTRY THIS YEAR!
> 
> FOR ALL WHOLESALE INQUIRIES EMAIL US AND I WILL GET YOU OUT THE INFO SAMEDAY!!
> 
> PLAYTIMES OVER, ITS SHOWTIME!!!
> *


shit its bout time were the shop at


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

hell yeah whats up any locations in fresno ?


----------



## BIG D LV

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## LOWRIDER559

ARE U GUYS GANA REOPEN A STORE IN FRESNO CA...........


----------



## TRAVIESO87

Cool glad to see y'all bacc in tha game


----------



## nme1

welcome back mark


----------



## BAYSICK

Is there going to be a BayArea location?


----------



## HELLRAISER

Hey layitlow, SHOWTIMES address is 3333 edison hwy, bakersfield ca, 93307. tech questions can go thru john at 661 344 0562. we have parts in stock, but the engraved showtime parts are a few days out. we will have comp kits and pro kits.! we have done alot of work to keep mostly american made parts, but some of the minor stuff is from out of country like cups, and tanks.

we also do cnc metal cutting up to 1" thick IN HOUSE.! nobody can match are price on donuts, brackets, plaques, custom backing plates, etc, etc. we also do custom metal bending, welding (tig wirefeed arc) on raw steel, stainless, and aluminium.!

SHOWTIME BABY...!


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by BAYSICK_@May 16 2011, 04:54 PM~20565292
> *Is there going to be a BayArea location?
> *


All in the works..!


----------



## KAHUNA

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 16 2011, 05:36 PM~20565588
> *Hey layitlow, SHOWTIMES address is 3333 edison hwy, bakersfield ca, 93307. tech questions can go thru john at 661 344 0562. we have parts in stock, but the engraved showtime parts are a few days out. we will have comp kits and pro kits.! we have done alot of work to keep mostly american made parts, but some of the minor stuff is from out of country like cups, and tanks.
> 
> we also do cnc metal cutting up to 1" thick IN HOUSE.! nobody can match are price on donuts, brackets, plaques, custom backing plates, etc, etc. we also do custom metal bending, welding (tig wirefeed arc) on raw steel, stainless, and aluminium.!
> 
> SHOWTIME BABY...!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: how much for a wammy set up and 4 switches only no batts just set up :biggrin:


----------



## THE ONE

Glad to here that your back in business!!!


----------



## SPOOK82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 5DEUCE

:biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 16 2011, 06:36 PM~20565588
> *Hey layitlow, SHOWTIMES address is 3333 edison hwy, bakersfield ca, 93307. tech questions can go thru john at 661 344 0562. we have parts in stock, but the engraved showtime parts are a few days out. we will have comp kits and pro kits.! we have done alot of work to keep mostly american made parts, but some of the minor stuff is from out of country like cups, and tanks.
> 
> we also do cnc metal cutting up to 1" thick IN HOUSE.! nobody can match are price on donuts, brackets, plaques, custom backing plates, etc, etc. we also do custom metal bending, welding (tig wirefeed arc) on raw steel, stainless, and aluminium.!
> 
> SHOWTIME BABY...!
> *


about time :biggrin: what up big dog  :thumbsup:


----------



## heck85

Are you for real or you bullshiting.....been waiting for some good cylinders....lmk when I can get them.....best hydro products....its showtime .....


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 16 2011, 06:36 PM~20565588
> *Hey layitlow, SHOWTIMES address is 3333 edison hwy, bakersfield ca, 93307. tech questions can go thru john at 661 344 0562. we have parts in stock, but the engraved showtime parts are a few days out. we will have comp kits and pro kits.! we have done alot of work to keep mostly american made parts, but some of the minor stuff is from out of country like cups, and tanks.
> 
> we also do cnc metal cutting up to 1" thick IN HOUSE.! nobody can match are price on donuts, brackets, plaques, custom backing plates, etc, etc. we also do custom metal bending, welding (tig wirefeed arc) on raw steel, stainless, and aluminium.!
> 
> SHOWTIME BABY...!
> *


 THIS IS THE BUSINESS..RIGHT HERE..


----------



## HydroCutlass86

Mark will everything be the same like it used to be way showtime was designed? i love all the old school stuff...i need more tank plugs that had the S on it :biggrin: ..Showtime always been my favorite here is some stuff i collected


----------



## Lolohopper

Showtime Germany :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:thumbsup:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@May 16 2011, 10:50 PM~20568435
> *Mark will everything be the same like it used to be way showtime was designed? i love all the old school stuff...i need more tank plugs that had the S on it  :biggrin: ..Showtime always been my favorite here is some stuff i collected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



we got those comming next week. just let us know how many u need. the parts will have all same design/logo with some upgraded designs.


----------



## UFAMEA

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@May 16 2011, 11:55 AM~20563337
> *THANKS EVERYONE....I HAVE HAD A TON OF EMAILS AND CALLS!!! VERY POSITIVE !  WE ARE UP AND SELLING PARTS NOW...OUR WEBSITE WILL BE DONE IN A COUPLE WEEKS...IN THE MEAN TIME I WILL HAVE ALL THE PICS AND PRICELIST UP ON RYDERZHYDROS.COM BY THURS MORNING.  ANYONE INTERESTED IN BUYING OR SELLING THE PRODUCT SEND ME A MESSAGE AND I WILL EMAIL YOU A PRICE LIST.
> 
> WITH THE PRODUCT WE HAVE AND THE SUSPENSION PARTS WE MAKE, WE HAVE NO DOUBT THAT WE WILL SUCCEED.
> THANKS,
> MARK / JOHN
> (559) 473-3325
> *


dam welcome back uso it been a minute good luck with the come back onelove fam!


----------



## charles85

uffin:


----------



## pinche chico

time to go look in the garage and open up boxes and knock the dust of the showtime pumps n parts :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 17 2011, 11:39 AM~20570974
> *time to go look in the garage and open up boxes and knock the dust of the showtime pumps n parts  :biggrin:
> *


haha im glad showtime is back ive been piecing together a showtime setup for the riv now i can just order the stuff i need now searching


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@May 16 2011, 12:13 AM~20560881
> *OVER THE LAST 4 YEARS, I HAVE HAD NUMEROUS FRIENDS AND FELLOW LOWRIDERS ASKING ME WHEN SHOWTIME IS COMING BACK..WELL WE COULDNT STAY AWAY!  SO SHOWTIME HYDRAULICS IS NOW BACK IN BUSINESS.
> WE TEAMED UP WITH RYDERZ (JOHN) IN BAKERSFIELD.  WE HAVE KITS IN STOCK NOW AND ARE ADDING NEW PARTS WEEKLY.  THE ORIGINAL YELLOW COMP CYLINDERS *SAME MANUFACTURER!!!!
> 
> WE BUILT OUR BUSINESS ON CUSTOMER SERVICE AND STILL SWEAR BY THAT BUSINESS MOTTO.  WE ARE LOOKING FOR DEALERS AND DISTRIBUTORS ACROSS THE US.  I WILL HAVE THE PRICELSIT ON RYDERZHYDROS.COM.  AND NEW PHOTOS WEEKLY!  IF YOU WOULD LIKE A PRICE LIST EMAILED TO YOU, EMAIL US AT EITHER - [email protected] OR [email protected]  YOU CAN REACH THE ORDERLINE DIRECT AT (559) 473-3325.
> 
> CHECK OUT OUR SPONSORED DANCERS AT BAKERSFIELD NATIONALS AND WILL BE HITTING NUMEROUS SHOWS ACROSS THE COUNTRY THIS YEAR!
> 
> FOR ALL WHOLESALE INQUIRIES EMAIL US AND I WILL GET YOU OUT THE INFO SAMEDAY!!
> 
> PLAYTIMES OVER, ITS SHOWTIME!!!
> *


good to see your back Mark,you'll be hearing from us homies here in Oregon :thumbsup:


----------



## EliseoArteaga7

Hell yea its on now WELCOME Back SHOWTIME :biggrin:


----------



## REGALHILOW

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## toker1

Thats good news fellas


----------



## scrape'n-by

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@May 16 2011, 02:53 PM~20563678
> *X2  Do you still have your old dealers contact and company info? Or will i have setup another account with you?
> *


same here


----------



## HydroCutlass86

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 17 2011, 11:09 AM~20570110
> *we got those comming next week. just let us know how many u need. the parts will have all same design/logo with some upgraded designs.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:run:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 16 2011, 03:44 PM~20564757
> *stowtime back in the game that what we needed!!!!!!!!holla at me mark!!i need lots of parts!!!!
> *


showtime pumps 
these are all 2011 pic but old school showtime pumps still workin stronge


----------



## CoupeDTS

great, now all my extra showtime stickers aint worth big money


----------



## AzsMostHated

:thumbsup:


----------



## k3nn3th86

hey Mark good to see you glad to see its showtime. Consider this a set up sold


----------



## six 2

WHAT THE TICKET ON SOME HYDRO SET UP'S


----------



## EliseoArteaga7

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 17 2011, 11:36 PM~20575961
> *great, now all my extra showtime stickers aint worth big money
> *


Ill still get one from you :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

2 Pump Kit $1000.00 come with the following:

#6 Fittings/3/8 Check Valves
Comp Chrome Pump Assemblys
Blow Proof Dump Assemblys
Accumax Solenoids
2-Std Cups & Deep Cups
All Hoses complete
All kits come with the Showtime Yellow Comp Cylinders





> _Originally posted by six 2_@May 18 2011, 06:30 AM~20576838
> *WHAT THE TICKET ON SOME HYDRO SET UP'S
> *


----------



## Wickeddragon68

4 Pump Kits w/#6 Fiitings 3/8 Check Valves $1700.00

4 Pump Kits w/#8 Fittings & 1/2 Check Valves $1900.00

2 Pump Kits w/#8 Fittings & 1/2 Check Valves $1200.00


----------



## Wickeddragon68

*Chrome Tanks $36.00

*Showtime Backing Plates $28.00

*Showtime Motor End Caps $28.00

*Show Balls Pair $79.00

*Delta Style Dumps $49.00

*Blow Proof Dumps $69.00

CYLINDERS

6" Showtime Comp Cylinders Pair $85.00
8" Showtime Comp Cylinders Pair $90.00
10" Showtime Comp Cylinders Pair $92.00
12" Showtime Comp Cylinders Pair $108.00
14" Showtime Comp Cylinder Pair $115.00
16" Showtime Comp Cylinder Pair $129.00
18" Showtime Comp Cylinder Pair $139.00


----------



## pitbull_432

My next setup hands down :biggrin:


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE PROPS...WE ARE EXCITED OVER HERE MAN....FOR NOW YOU CAN CHECK OUT RYDERZHYDROS.COM AND WE WILL BE HAVING OUR SHOWTIME HYDRAULIC LINE ON THERE LITTLE BY LITTLE EVERYDAY...BUT PM ME FOR A PRCIE LIST AND INCLUDE YOUR EMAIL AND YOU CAN ORDER NOW...WERE ROLLIN!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

sweet, im building my 3rd pump, fa show now...


----------



## GoodTimes317

Good deal. Glad to see yall back!


----------



## 3-wheel

i dummied up my boot before i pulled the whole car apart! over 5 years ago!
4 pump set up from mark

















im still going strong on my build and should see the showtime set up in action this year.
there's no time like showtime!
jb from down under.


----------



## china

Glad to hear u guys r back mark is good pep some of the set ups i sold back in the day r still going stong :thumbsup:


----------



## HELLRAISER

Showtime has in stock.....!!


gears
cylinders
cups
donuts 
hoses
switchs
switch cord
motors
dumps
plain alum blks
fittings/chkv
sliniods
airbag brackets

the rest will be here next week..!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Plain Blocks fit Marz Gears? Im sure they stopped making the other regular fenner gear pump blocks?



> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 20 2011, 11:56 AM~20593685
> *Showtime has in stock.....!!
> gears
> cylinders
> cups
> donuts
> hoses
> switchs
> switch cord
> motors
> dumps
> plain alum blks
> fittings/chkv
> sliniods
> airbag brackets
> 
> the rest will be here next week..!
> *


----------



## HELLRAISER

the bakersfield location is 3333 edison hwy bakers, 93307


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@May 20 2011, 11:58 AM~20593696
> *Plain Blocks fit Marz Gears? Im sure they stopped making the other regular fenner gear pump blocks?
> *


yes they fit. we brought back some plain because people still like those blks. still showtime great quality . AMERICAN MADE...!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

:thumbsup: engraved showtime on them?



> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 20 2011, 12:03 PM~20593725
> *yes they fit. we brought back some plain because people still like those blks. still showtime great quality . AMERICAN MADE...!
> *


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@May 20 2011, 12:05 PM~20593736
> *:thumbsup: engraved showtime on them?
> *



those r comming.


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

ALL OF OUR BLOCKS ACCOMIDATE THE MARZOCCHI PUMP HEAD...ALL OF OUR BLOACKS ARE SHOWTIME ENGRAVED.....I WANNA THANK EVERYONE WHO HAS ORDERED FROM US SO FAR. ALL ORDERS HAVE BEEN SHIPPED OUT AS OF TODAY!!!!! THATS HOW WERE DOING IT!

MARK


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

Good shit to hear Mark!


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

Showtime comp cylinders still yellow with 3/8" ports? What's the Price for some 8" and 18"s?


----------



## PHATBOY RYDERZ

What time is it, its SHOWTIME


----------



## Destino79MC

SHOWTIME! TTT!


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY RYDERZ_@May 22 2011, 04:28 PM~20605149
> *What time is it, its SHOWTIME
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY RYDERZ_@May 22 2011, 04:28 PM~20605149
> *What time is it, its SHOWTIME
> 
> *


NICE.......................VERY NICE!


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Nice.


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

WE JUST ADDED OUR NEW SHOP NUMBER THAT GOES DIRECTLY TO ME OR JOHN!

559 475-1933


----------



## kikou-no

no online orders


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@May 23 2011, 12:56 AM~20608530
> *no online orders
> *



not yet. we are still building the showtime website. u can call, we offer support to help you pick the best parts for your ride. we have always been proud of are tech support, and still offer it for anybody in the game regardless of the parts they use.!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 23 2011, 08:33 AM~20609608
> *not yet. we are still building the showtime website. u can call, we offer support to help you pick the best parts for your ride. we have always been proud of are tech support, and still offer it for anybody in the game regardless of the parts they use.!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@May 23 2011, 12:45 AM~20608512
> *WE JUST ADDED OUR NEW SHOP NUMBER  THAT GOES DIRECTLY TO ME OR JOHN!
> 
> 559 475-1933
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## nickin520

TTT for showtime


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by nickin520_@May 23 2011, 03:34 PM~20612016
> *TTT for showtime
> *



good lookn out bro..!


----------



## heck85

DO YOU STILL HAVE THE YELLOW 1/2 IN PORT CYLINDERS #8.......GOOD TO HEAR YOUR BACK............SHOWTIME......PM ME THANKS


----------



## Detour64

:worship: its time!!!! glad to see you guys back :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 20 2011, 01:03 PM~20593725
> *yes they fit. we brought back some plain because people still like those blks. still showtime great quality . AMERICAN MADE...!
> *


do u guys got any 1/2 center port w/no air port. blocks w/side returns 3/8 in plain finish no logo..


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

WE HAVE THE BIG BLOCKS WOTH THE CENTER PRESSURE SIDE RETURN BUT EVERYTHING WE SELL IS ENGRAVED SHOWTIME BRO.....

OUR WEBSITE IS WWW.SHOWTIMEHYDROS.COM RIGHT NOW IT IS FORWARDED TO RYDERZHYDROS.COM UNTIL IT IS DONE...


THANKS,
MARK


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@May 24 2011, 01:23 AM~20616098
> *WE HAVE THE BIG BLOCKS WOTH THE CENTER PRESSURE SIDE RETURN BUT EVERYTHING WE SELL IS ENGRAVED SHOWTIME BRO.....
> 
> OUR WEBSITE IS WWW.SHOWTIMEHYDROS.COM  RIGHT NOW IT IS FORWARDED TO RYDERZHYDROS.COM  UNTIL IT IS DONE...
> THANKS,
> MARK
> *


oh yeah like the one inch aluminum blocks?


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@May 24 2011, 12:23 AM~20616098
> *WE HAVE THE BIG BLOCKS WOTH THE CENTER PRESSURE SIDE RETURN BUT EVERYTHING WE SELL IS ENGRAVED SHOWTIME BRO.....
> 
> OUR WEBSITE IS WWW.SHOWTIMEHYDROS.COM  RIGHT NOW IT IS FORWARDED TO RYDERZHYDROS.COM  UNTIL IT IS DONE...
> THANKS,
> MARK
> *


thanks


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

THANKS FOR THE ORDERS GUYS! 

FOR ALL ORDERS YOU CAN PAYPAL TO: [email protected]

OR CALL US AT (559) 475-1933



MARK


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Put some pics up of the products you have ready.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

What size block has the 2 side returns. I measures and inch, but I was thinking it might be a 3/4 block, any help


----------



## nickin520

TTMFT Showtime


----------



## AzsMostHated




----------



## Wickeddragon68

:wow:  :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@May 25 2011, 06:02 PM~20628470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Don Pedro

-----------MEMORIAL DAY SPECIAL----------

On items that fit in USPS flat rate box we will ship for FREE,FREE FREE!

There is a min purchase of qty2 motors to get free shipping.
Parts that are in house will be shipped out on 5-31-11 at the latest.

Sale will end on 5-30-11 at 9:00 pm on that day.
We are pay pal ready so pm me or WEST COAST HOPPER on your inquiries.

We also have custom engraved delta bodies with chevy,lincoln,buick,impala and monte carlo emblems engraved on and chrome while supplies last. set of 4 run $85. quantities are limited all you need to use is your existing delta candle. 


--------------------


Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@May 16 2011, 12:13 AM~20560881
> *OVER THE LAST 4 YEARS, I HAVE HAD NUMEROUS FRIENDS AND FELLOW LOWRIDERS ASKING ME WHEN SHOWTIME IS COMING BACK..WELL WE COULDNT STAY AWAY!  SO SHOWTIME HYDRAULICS IS NOW BACK IN BUSINESS.
> WE TEAMED UP WITH RYDERZ (JOHN) IN BAKERSFIELD.  WE HAVE KITS IN STOCK NOW AND ARE ADDING NEW PARTS WEEKLY.  THE ORIGINAL YELLOW COMP CYLINDERS *SAME MANUFACTURER!!!!
> 
> WE BUILT OUR BUSINESS ON CUSTOMER SERVICE AND STILL SWEAR BY THAT BUSINESS MOTTO.  WE ARE LOOKING FOR DEALERS AND DISTRIBUTORS ACROSS THE US.  I WILL HAVE THE PRICELSIT ON RYDERZHYDROS.COM.  AND NEW PHOTOS WEEKLY!  IF YOU WOULD LIKE A PRICE LIST EMAILED TO YOU, EMAIL US AT EITHER - [email protected] OR [email protected]  YOU CAN REACH THE ORDERLINE DIRECT AT (559) 473-3325.
> 
> CHECK OUT OUR SPONSORED DANCERS AT BAKERSFIELD NATIONALS AND WILL BE HITTING NUMEROUS SHOWS ACROSS THE COUNTRY THIS YEAR!
> 
> FOR ALL WHOLESALE INQUIRIES EMAIL US AND I WILL GET YOU OUT THE INFO SAMEDAY!!
> 
> PLAYTIMES OVER, ITS SHOWTIME!!!
> *


WELCOME BACK


----------



## Don Pedro

Whats good Mark. Did the steel big blocks arrive?


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

NO BRO ITS GONNA BE A MINUTE FOR THOSE...I CAN GET THEM US MADE BRO, BUT THEIR A GRIP. EVERYTHING WE OFFER NOW IS ON RYDERZHYDROS.COM WERE ADDING EVERY WEEK THOUGH.

MARK


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@May 26 2011, 12:23 PM~20633445
> *NO BRO  ITS GONNA BE A MINUTE FOR THOSE...I CAN GET THEM US MADE BRO, BUT THEIR A GRIP.  EVERYTHING WE OFFER NOW IS ON RYDERZHYDROS.COM  WERE ADDING EVERY WEEK THOUGH.
> 
> MARK
> *


----------



## nickin520

ttt for Showtime


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Remember these! Bring it back!


----------



## BAYSICK

Is Showtime going to come out with a piston or bladder pump?


----------



## Wickeddragon68

I believe in the past they had a bladder style pump theres actually one for sale on EBAY right now LOL.  




> _Originally posted by BAYSICK_@May 27 2011, 12:13 PM~20641273
> *Is Showtime going to come out with a piston or bladder pump?
> *


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@May 26 2011, 09:24 AM~20632764
> *Whats good Mark. Did the steel big blocks arrive?
> *


x2


----------



## nickin520

> _Originally posted by BAYSICK_@May 27 2011, 12:13 PM~20641273
> *Is Showtime going to come out with a piston or bladder pump?
> *


yes they are already available check out rydershydros.com and look under showtime or my site nickshydraulics.com


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 24 2011, 08:35 PM~20621280
> *What size block has the 2 side returns.  I measures and inch, but I was thinking it might be a 3/4 block, any help
> *


Any help????


----------



## Wickeddragon68

1/2 inch on the return side I believe never seen a 1 inch return but I havent been around in a while so I might be wrong.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@May 27 2011, 07:26 PM~20643096
> *1/2 inch on the return side I believe never seen a 1 inch return but I havent been around in a while so I might be wrong.
> *


NO the side returns are 3/8th, but Do not know what the Output is


----------



## nickin520

ttt showtime


----------



## chtrone

NaptownSwangin said:


> I need a sponsor. :biggrin:
> 
> Whats good Mark?


X2!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

BIG DIRTY said:


> Any help????


3/4 top


----------



## flakes23

I ordered The chest plate reinforcements for a g body off of ryderzhydros. Any idea when it will be in mark?


----------



## eyeneff




----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

flakes23 said:


> I ordered The chest plate reinforcements for a g body off of ryderzhydros. Any idea when it will be in mark?


yeah bro my guy just took them off the plasma table...we are adding bend as we speak and they will go out today UPS guaranteed...the tracking number will be sent to you automatically..

thanks for the order bro...

mark


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

CHROME-N-PAINT said:


> 3/4 top


3/4 pressure with 3/8 return..nice block bro!!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

ITSSHOWTIME said:


> 3/4 pressure with 3/8 return..nice block bro!!


mark whats up.man any BUD LIGHTs today.:wave::wave:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

bro mark,welcome bakk


----------



## BIG DIRTY

ITSSHOWTIME said:


> 3/4 pressure with 3/8 return..nice block bro!!


 TY, I have been happy with them


----------



## scrape'n-by

how bout that phone call mark?


----------



## BAYSICK

Is Showtime Hydraulics going to represent at the Woodland Car Show?


----------



## EliseoArteaga7

Seriously I need to window shop.....gunna need a setup soon ...I would appreciate if I got a PM Wen the Showtime website goes up!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

See alot of SouthEast ryders here let me know what you need I can get you prices! Distributing here in Central FL if you need anything just send us a PM or e-mail [email protected]


----------



## cruisethewhip

anybody have this dudes number that started this thread/ he sold me som 15ft hoses and i havent got a tracking number or anything for a week now.. 
Thanks in advance for any info on this "MARK" guy


----------



## nickin520

what happened to the phone number it says not recieving incoming calls


----------



## jtek

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







heres my old school showtime pumps still working great in a fresh trunk design.....whats up with the o.g showtime stickers??? any of them out yet?


----------



## NOLUV

On the real I love showtimes products glad to see the S is bac Rollin. But on how does one become a ShowTime dealer. Like what are the requirements. Or to be sponsored by ShowTime. PM me the in's & outs if possible. I would love being apart of putting ShowTime bac on the Crenshaw scene. Str8 up.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

Mark PM sent & paypal transaction c/w... hit me up homie please... i feel kinda nervous not hearing from someone after some $$$ has been sent...


----------



## nickin520

RALPH_DOGG said:


> Mark PM sent & paypal transaction c/w... hit me up homie please... i feel kinda nervous not hearing from someone after some $$$ has been sent...


i havent been able to get ahold of him since last week hes probably busy as hell from what he told me


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

nickin520 said:


> i havent been able to get ahold of him since last week hes probably busy as hell from what he told me


cool, just wanna make sure he got the funds & everything is str8, ya know...???


----------



## nickin520

yeah i know what u meen marks a good guy and been around a long time so i wouldnt worry


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

Nick sorry bro...long story, but they just shipped me the new phone...up and going i also emailed you the total weights for shipping for all of our parts .

mark


----------



## LatinStyle86

you still have that shop in Fresno, off of shaw ave?


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

just sent the receipt bro..

thanks for your order


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

no bro we are in bakersfield...off edison highway


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

scrape'n-by said:


> how bout that phone call mark?


call me bro at 559 475-1933


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

*ENGRAVED BLOCKS AND SHOWTIME CYLINDERS*


----------



## MUFASA

Nice


----------



## nickin520

TTT for Showtime 

if your in tucson hit me up if you need any Showtime products or order online at nickshydraulics.com or ryderzhydros.com lets put em on the bumper


----------



## H0PSH0P

:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

ITSSHOWTIME said:


>


*TTT*


----------



## nickin520

TTT SHOWTIME


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Ryderzsource.com Coming Soon official Showtime Distributor in the South East.


----------



## HELLRAISER

just wanted to thank all of layitlow for the orders. we are doing tech calls at 661 344 0562, and oreders from the same number. dont be shy.. u have a problem, we can help.! john


----------



## Wickeddragon68

JOHN YOU THE MAN HOMIE!!! SHOWTIME IS BACK PEOPLE!


----------



## erikroy81

can i put a piston tank on my showtime 45degree block?


ITSSHOWTIME said:


> OVER THE LAST 4 YEARS, I HAVE HAD NUMEROUS FRIENDS AND FELLOW LOWRIDERS ASKING ME WHEN SHOWTIME IS COMING BACK..WELL WE COULDNT STAY AWAY! SO SHOWTIME HYDRAULICS IS NOW BACK IN BUSINESS.
> WE TEAMED UP WITH RYDERZ (JOHN) IN BAKERSFIELD. WE HAVE KITS IN STOCK NOW AND ARE ADDING NEW PARTS WEEKLY. THE ORIGINAL YELLOW COMP CYLINDERS *SAME MANUFACTURER!!!!
> 
> WE BUILT OUR BUSINESS ON CUSTOMER SERVICE AND STILL SWEAR BY THAT BUSINESS MOTTO. WE ARE LOOKING FOR DEALERS AND DISTRIBUTORS ACROSS THE US. I WILL HAVE THE PRICELSIT ON RYDERZHYDROS.COM. AND NEW PHOTOS WEEKLY! IF YOU WOULD LIKE A PRICE LIST EMAILED TO YOU, EMAIL US AT EITHER - [email protected] OR [email protected] YOU CAN REACH THE ORDERLINE DIRECT AT (559) 473-3325.
> 
> CHECK OUT OUR SPONSORED DANCERS AT BAKERSFIELD NATIONALS AND WILL BE HITTING NUMEROUS SHOWS ACROSS THE COUNTRY THIS YEAR!
> 
> FOR ALL WHOLESALE INQUIRIES EMAIL US AND I WILL GET YOU OUT THE INFO SAMEDAY!!
> 
> PLAYTIMES OVER, ITS SHOWTIME!!!


----------



## valley_legendz

WUZ UP MARK CAN U PLEASE PM THE TRKING NUM. HOMIE FOR THE SET UP I ORDER FOR THE 78501 HOMIE THANKS


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

valley_legendz said:


> WUZ UP MARK CAN U PLEASE PM THE TRKING NUM. HOMIE FOR THE SET UP I ORDER FOR THE 78501 HOMIE THANKS


YEAH ILL HAVE IT FOR YOU TOMORROW BRO..


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

CHECK OUT OUR NEW KEY CHAINS....WE WILL HAVE THEM POLISHED FOR YOU...SHOWTIME ONES ARE ON THE WAY. WE CAN ALSO MAKE ANY DESIGN YOU WANT...MINIMUM PURCHASE OF 10 OR MORE...ALSO PLAQUES!!!


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

FOR ANYONE INTERESTED IN OUR 1/2" DOUNTS...WE HAVE THEM IN STOCK FOR 20.00 PER PAIR!!!!


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

CHECK OUT OUR NEW WHAMMY TANKS! ONE PIECE 1/4 INCH STEEL. HONED AND READY TO ROLL...IN STOCK!!!!

WITH RODS AND NUTS...ALL MADE IN HOUSE!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

ITSSHOWTIME said:


> CHECK OUT OUR NEW WHAMMY TANKS! ONE PIECE 1/4 INCH STEEL. HONED AND READY TO ROLL...IN STOCK!!!!
> 
> WITH RODS AND NUTS...ALL MADE IN HOUSE!


thats bad ass...!!!


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

JUST FINISHED OUR FIRST RUN ON OUR BLADDER TANKS WITH BACK PLATES, RODS/NUTS, S PLUG , AND BLADDER FOR 250.00!!!!

IN STOCK AND READY TO SHIP!!!!


----------



## BAYSICK

Those Whammy Tanks and the Bladder Pumps look dope!


----------



## bori64

I've had my showtime set up in my 64 for 7years plus it was my first set up. Time to redo it with a new showtime set up. Plus its a newyork car and it still doing it.


----------



## fullsize67

How much for a pair of chrome 6 inch cylinders?


----------



## erikroy81

i got the single port, can i put a piston tank on that block?????????


Wickeddragon68 said:


> Remember these! Bring it back!


----------



## jtek

ITSSHOWTIME said:


> CHECK OUT OUR NEW WHAMMY TANKS! ONE PIECE 1/4 INCH STEEL. HONED AND READY TO ROLL...IN STOCK!!!!
> 
> WITH RODS AND NUTS...ALL MADE IN HOUSE!


these whammy tanks are sick..how much are these?


----------



## CoupeDTS

Wickeddragon68 said:


> Remember these! Bring it back!












just picked this up from a guy on here brand new :cheesy:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

Dang I wonder how a bladder would perform on my 1 inch ported block?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

:|:|:|


----------



## Wickeddragon68

ttt


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

Showtime in the trunk.... Installed by Edmunds Custom Hydraulics here in Bakersfield. What up Mark and John just Showtime'n some love?


----------



## Wickeddragon68

MicrophoneFiend said:


> View attachment 329883
> View attachment 329882
> View attachment 329881
> 
> Showtime in the trunk.... Installed by Edmunds Custom Hydraulics here in Bakersfield. What up Mark and John just Showtime'n some love?


Nice!


----------



## LOWASME

ITSSHOWTIME said:


> OVER THE LAST 4 YEARS, I HAVE HAD NUMEROUS FRIENDS AND FELLOW LOWRIDERS ASKING ME WHEN SHOWTIME IS COMING BACK..WELL WE COULDNT STAY AWAY! SO SHOWTIME HYDRAULICS IS NOW BACK IN BUSINESS.
> WE TEAMED UP WITH RYDERZ (JOHN) IN BAKERSFIELD. WE HAVE KITS IN STOCK NOW AND ARE ADDING NEW PARTS WEEKLY. THE ORIGINAL YELLOW COMP CYLINDERS *SAME MANUFACTURER!!!!
> 
> WE BUILT OUR BUSINESS ON CUSTOMER SERVICE AND STILL SWEAR BY THAT BUSINESS MOTTO. WE ARE LOOKING FOR DEALERS AND DISTRIBUTORS ACROSS THE US. I WILL HAVE THE PRICELSIT ON RYDERZHYDROS.COM. AND NEW PHOTOS WEEKLY! IF YOU WOULD LIKE A PRICE LIST EMAILED TO YOU, EMAIL US AT EITHER - [email protected] OR [email protected] YOU CAN REACH THE ORDERLINE DIRECT AT (559) 473-3325.
> 
> CHECK OUT OUR SPONSORED DANCERS AT BAKERSFIELD NATIONALS AND WILL BE HITTING NUMEROUS SHOWS ACROSS THE COUNTRY THIS YEAR!
> 
> FOR ALL WHOLESALE INQUIRIES EMAIL US AND I WILL GET YOU OUT THE INFO SAMEDAY!!
> 
> PLAYTIMES OVER, ITS SHOWTIME!!!


Looking for a dealer here in Arkansas at Toby Toyz and to a SPONSOR a Street hopper that will out at KS Lowrider tour this year? Hit me up


----------



## Wickeddragon68

LOWASME said:


> Looking for a dealer here in Arkansas at Toby Toyz and to a SPONSOR a Street hopper that will out at KS Lowrider tour this year? Hit me up


Hit Mark or John from Showtime up they can get you going in the right direction!


----------



## CoupeDTS

LOWASME said:


> Looking for a dealer here in Arkansas at Toby Toyz and to a SPONSOR a Street hopper that will out at KS Lowrider tour this year? Hit me up


do you mean kansas lowrider tour? LRM aint comin to kansas


----------



## LOWASME

CoupeDTS said:


> do you mean kansas lowrider tour? LRM aint comin to kansas


 were is it this year?


----------



## CoupeDTS

they cancelled on kansas city. just indianapolis and denver i think for the midwest. there will still be a smaller show in KC. You should build a hopper for tulsa next year, black magic even comes out to that if theres good reason to :happysad:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

Mark has the BEST customer service in the world man, you the man mark...


----------



## BAD70

For those of us out there---what's the recommended (showtime) kit for the lay and play rider?


----------



## Unity_Jon

Is this legit or Bullshit... Showtime hydraulics in Germany ?? - https://shop.showtime-hydraulics.de/index.php


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Use to order stuff all the time from you's guys..Wheels, cylinders, pumps ect....Quality parts with fast shipping. Never had a problem with nothin.Welcome back...Still have the 13's all gold centers hangin up in the garage


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

BAD70 said:


> For those of us out there---what's the recommended (showtime) kit for the lay and play rider?


Our comp kit will give you everything you need bro.


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

RALPH_DOGG said:


> Mark has the BEST customer service in the world man, you the man mark...


thanks ralph


----------



## 760RoadMaster

wats up mark this is tommy from the 760 need that price list [email protected] thanks


----------



## Wickeddragon68

TTT for the SHOWTIME HYDRAULICS FAM!!!


----------



## Nasty

Do you guys still give out the stickers with your orders? i had a nice windshield sticker that i lost when my windshield broke. i want another one when i pick up some strokes from your guys.


----------



## ghettoslick1

Unity_Jon said:


> Is this legit or Bullshit... Showtime hydraulics in Germany ?? - https://shop.sh
> owtime-hydraulics.de/index.php


its gotta be bullshit look how they have a cce setup on there site lol


----------



## ghettoslick1

I used the showtime comp kit in my regal back in 02 I got it from mike at motion 3 hydraulics and I hopped the shit out of that car and nothing ever broke and I saw my regal about 6 months ago with the same set up I put in it now thats what you call good shit


----------



## k3nn3th86

HEY MARK SO I JUST WANTED TO KNOW IF YOU PLAN ON TEAMING BACK UP WITH COMPITION SALES OVER HERE IN HOUSTON TEXAS LIKE BEFORE PEACE.


----------



## singlegate

sales website??


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

to the top for mark and john thanks for the parts guy's great products:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

Mark, please let me know where your at with my order... thanks...


----------



## Wickeddragon68

ttt


----------



## 72voltz

Showtime's back?!!


----------



## jaime83linc

r u still in fresno


----------



## HELLRAISER

jaime83linc said:


> r u still in fresno


no, we r n bakersfield ca.


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Mr Cucho

Yea need a place in houston wana get a gud set up !!!On my 95 town car!!


----------



## 1sikMC

Thanks to our sponsors
















* 

Hotel info
*Motel 6 Centralia 
$61.53 for a 2 bed 
1310 Belmont Ave
Centralia, WA 98531
(360) 330-2057
Chehalis Inn 
$84.00 for a 2 bed 
122 Interstate Avenue
Chehalis, WA 98532
(360) 740-5339
BOTH ABOUT 10 MINUTES FROM THE FAIRGROUNDS *uffin:*


----------



## BAYSICK

On the whammy tank. John, Do you have to a Showtime block for it or is it universal for any aluminum block? A few cats from the Bay wanted to know. Thanks


----------



## Nasty

placed in order yesterday through the ryderz website. looking forward to getting my things!


----------



## Nasty

TTT


----------



## RegalLimited82

How much for chrome cylinders pair of 8's & 12's? pick up


----------



## lilo

ITSSHOWTIME said:


> OVER THE LAST 4 YEARS, I HAVE HAD NUMEROUS FRIENDS AND FELLOW LOWRIDERS ASKING ME WHEN SHOWTIME IS COMING BACK..WELL WE COULDNT STAY AWAY! SO SHOWTIME HYDRAULICS IS NOW BACK IN BUSINESS.
> WE TEAMED UP WITH RYDERZ (JOHN) IN BAKERSFIELD. WE HAVE KITS IN STOCK NOW AND ARE ADDING NEW PARTS WEEKLY. THE ORIGINAL YELLOW COMP CYLINDERS *SAME MANUFACTURER!!!!
> 
> WE BUILT OUR BUSINESS ON CUSTOMER SERVICE AND STILL SWEAR BY THAT BUSINESS MOTTO. WE ARE LOOKING FOR DEALERS AND DISTRIBUTORS ACROSS THE US. I WILL HAVE THE PRICELSIT ON RYDERZHYDROS.COM. AND NEW PHOTOS WEEKLY! IF YOU WOULD LIKE A PRICE LIST EMAILED TO YOU, EMAIL US AT EITHER - [email protected] OR [email protected] YOU CAN REACH THE ORDERLINE DIRECT AT (559) 473-3325.
> 
> CHECK OUT OUR SPONSORED DANCERS AT BAKERSFIELD NATIONALS AND WILL BE HITTING NUMEROUS SHOWS ACROSS THE COUNTRY THIS YEAR!
> 
> FOR ALL WHOLESALE INQUIRIES EMAIL US AND I WILL GET YOU OUT THE INFO SAMEDAY!!
> 
> PLAYTIMES OVER, ITS SHOWTIME!!!


Just saw that topic...

WELCOME BACK SHOWTIME HYDRAULICS:thumbsup:


----------



## jtek

TTT


----------



## MR50CHEVY

Seein all this good feed back makes me feel good cuz i just got a 64 impala with switches and it has 2 showtime pumps 3 dumps 8 batts 4 switches ....ttt.showtime


----------



## 1sikMC

Hey mark or john pm me show this weekend


----------



## heck85

i been calling and no answer r no returned calls...is your phone not working.....need some parts...has any one ordered from thee websie?????


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

cols coils coils??????


----------



## ice64berg

besides the two air block fittings .. how much more would be three oil tank caps ?


----------



## DeeLoc

ttt


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Showtime Hydraulics is still here! Havent gone anywheres! Best quality Hydraulics in the business!!! For orders hit them up or PM me! Official Distributor for Showtime Hydraulics in the SouthEast! Pm us today for prices and inquirys! E-mail us also at [email protected]


----------



## sinicle

GLAD TO HEAR YOU GUYS "OPENED YOUR DOORS AGAIN"! ALWAYS BEEN A PROUD CUSTOMER FROM DAY ONE!!! I RECENTLY PICKED UP A NEW (TO ME) CAR AND I SWAPPED OUT ALL THE HYDRO SHIT THAT WASN'T SHOWTIME! I EVEN GOT ONE OF THE OLD DUEL PORT "Y" BLOCKED PUMPS FOR THE BACK!!! GLAD YOU GUYS ARE BACK:thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS

*SHOWTIME!!*


----------



## player85

Glad you guys are back .I was wondering what dumps you have in stock if you can post pics with price i would apprietiate it thanks.


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

Do u guys have fat cylinders


----------



## mashingbumper

lookin for o-rings for my show time cylinders and maybe shafts for my 16's and 12's


----------



## Wickeddragon68

83lac-va-beach said:


> Do u guys have fat cylinders


YES!!!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

bump need coils..lol


----------



## nickin520

havent seen mark post in a while wheres he at tried to call no answer


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

*bermuda triangle*

:wave:


----------



## arts66

do you guys carry Prestolite singal & double ground motors. if not i DO.


----------



## heck85

how much are them starters??????/price on both.......pm me thanks


----------



## jtek

whats up with the windshield stickers? im looking for a few new ones... :thumbsup:


----------



## Pop Top Regal

I'm glad to see some old school names coming back. I think lowriding is coming back mainstream again.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

where u guys at any product website???..


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Ttt


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

How much for a whammy set up with everything


----------



## 1lo84regal

wut price do u have for a single pump single dump set up but i need 8 in cyl and 14 in cyl? shipped to tx 78332


----------



## Str8crazy80

PM me a price on a set of chrome 4 tons if you have them


----------



## northbay

Call them at (661) 344-0562 because they don't come on here alot.that's johns number so just give them a call and thell answere all your questions.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Oh ,so Jon keep it going...I thought he was just doing his Ryderz Manufacturing...I was wondering what happened


----------



## 1SEXY80

Website:dunno:


----------



## bigg_E

Ive always loved Showtime. Glad they back up and running with Ryderz hydraulics. Just placed a big order with them. Gonna be seeing ShowTime on the caROlina coast once again. Jon was very helpful with getting my order together. I look forward to doing alot more business.


----------



## down79

1SEXY80 said:


> Website:dunno:


x2..


----------



## northbay

http://www.ryderzhydros.com/index.html
i would call to place orders


----------



## bigg_E

northbay said:


> http://www.ryderzhydros.com/index.html
> i would call to place orders


Call first but they want you to place order thru website.


----------



## ostrida

how much for a black competion pump with a 1 inch port


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

hmmmm


----------



## fidecaddy

Ryderz hyd i order some cyd and never got them and i was there in person this guys kept saying they there going to ship them but never do its been over a month already


----------



## bigg_E

fidecaddy said:


> Ryderz hyd i order some cyd and never got them and i was there in person this guys kept saying they there going to ship them but never do its been over a month already


hey homie, im dealing with John right now with a Paypal dispute. I spent over 2 stacks with them only received a partial shipment. I ordered it all back on Feb 27, 2012 and now he wants me to send what i got back to him and he will issue a refund. thats kinda hard to do. i trusted him with my money for parts, he should atleast trust me and refund it then ill send parts back. 

What you think?


----------



## omaharyder

trying to call mark i need some street clylinders and some doughnuts for my caprice he must be busy help me mark i need you homie


----------



## 208IMPALAS

Mark and Joun are a joke they tried to rip me off for 3GS.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

208IMPALAS said:


> Mark and Joun are a joke they tried to rip me off for 3GS.


Pleas do tell


----------



## blue87

Showtime is were its at can we get prices homie


----------

